# Wie kann ich eine Datei in alle Unterordner eines Verzeichnisses kopieren?



## Jimini_Grillwurst (25. März 2006)

Tja, Frage steht im Topic. Wie kann ich eine Datei möglichst schnell und aufwandsfrei in alle Unterordner eines Verzeichnisses kopieren?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. März 2006)

*push*

MfG Jimini


----------



## LordMephisto (27. März 2006)

Ich fürchte das geht nur per batchdatei. Mir wäre zumindest keine andere Methode bekannt.

edit:
also sowas in der art:
copy c:\quelldatei Ordner\datei.xxx c:\Unterordner1
copy c:\quelldatei Ordner\datei.xxx c:\Unterordner2

im Editor erstellen und als .bat speichern


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. März 2006)

LordMephisto am 27.03.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte das geht nur per batchdatei. Mir wäre zumindest keine andere Methode bekannt.
> 
> edit:
> also sowas in der art:
> ...



Aber bei über 1000 Unterordnern hätte ich da doch viel zu tippen, oder? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## LordMephisto (27. März 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.03.2006 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei über 1000 Unterordnern hätte ich da doch viel zu tippen, oder? *g*
> 
> MfG Jimini


Hmm jo^^
Wobei sich die Arbeit mit copy&paste erleichtern ließe. Bleibt die Frage was schneller ist, von Hand kopieren oder batchdatei schreiben.

Es sei den jemand kommt noch mit einem Tool um die Ecke, womit das mit ein paar klicks zu machen ist.


----------



## Thomsn (27. März 2006)

Wurschtl, frag doch mal tek, ob der dir schnell ein keines Tool proggt - oder warte, bis meine C++-Kenntnisse ausreichen ums selbst zu machen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (27. März 2006)

Thomsn am 27.03.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurschtl, frag doch mal tek, ob der dir schnell ein keines Tool proggt - oder warte, bis meine C++-Kenntnisse ausreichen ums selbst zu machen.



Hm, in nem anderen Forum hat mir einer eben ein php-Script geschrieben, ich werd das mal ausprobieren, mal schaun ob es so funzt, wie ich das will.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (28. März 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 27.03.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 27.03.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat leider nicht geklappt...

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (5. April 2006)

*push*

MfG Jimini


----------



## MartianBuddy (7. April 2006)

Das einzige, mir bekannte Progider gesuchten Art, ist eines dieser "Windows Powertoys".

Zitat
SyncToy v1.2 for Windows XP

Brief Description
SyncToy v1.2 helps you *copy, move, rename, and delete files* between folders and computers quickly and easily.

Finden tust Du es Hier

Ist zwar nur, wie alle "Powertoys" nur in englisch, erhältlich.

- Aber ich meinte, trotzdem mal einen Blick wert...

Gruss
MB


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. April 2006)

Danke für dein Posting, allerdings habe ich es mittlerweile mit einem PHP-Script hinbekommen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## checker1985m (8. April 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.04.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für dein Posting, allerdings habe ich es mittlerweile mit einem PHP-Script hinbekommen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich kenne mich mit php zwar nicht wirklich aus, allerdings könnte ich so etwas auch gebrauchen, da ich auch einige Ordner in der Firma füllen muss.

Es geht dabei meistens um Programm Dateien für PPCs (*.cab)

Es sind zwar nur 80 Unterordner aber da alles per Hand hineinzukopieren ist doch ein Aufwand den es zu sparen gilt 

btw. Muss ich ein bestimmtes Programm installiert haben um so ein php-script ausführen zu können oder ist das schon Standard auf vielen Systemen?
Einsetzen würd ich das auf nem Windows2000 Server.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. April 2006)

checker1985m am 08.04.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne mich mit php zwar nicht wirklich aus, allerdings könnte ich so etwas auch gebrauchen, da ich auch einige Ordner in der Firma füllen muss.
> 
> Es geht dabei meistens um Programm Dateien für PPCs (*.cab)
> 
> ...



Lad dir mal dieses Archiv:
http://home.arcor.de/jiminigrillwurst/copy.zip

Danach entzippst du es und gibst in der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung folgendes ein:
_Pfad zur php.exe_ -n -q _Pfad zur php-datei Pfad zur zu kopierenden Datei Pfad zum Ordner wo die Datei reinsoll_

Sieht also danach etwa so aus:
e:\copy\php.exe -n -q e:\copy\copy_in_dir_recursive.php e:\test.txt e:\x\

MfG Jimini


----------



## checker1985m (8. April 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.04.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> checker1985m am 08.04.2006 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, genau, danke  Genau sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------

